# Batteries



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone have some recommendations on good long lasting batteries? that will last through the winter in a non-heated garage? Mines fried now just got inside from trying to start the brute up and no luck.. rolls over incredibly slow.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear Gel batteries are suppose to be good??? There's a thread somewhere here about using them, I dont think they make one that fits in the brute's bucket though, matter of fact I think the thread was about making it fit... 

And Here's something about stinger batteries...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5035


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, hopefully some of the dealer's around here will carry some decent batteries.. don't know about size of that thing though its huge compared to stock


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

exide has a gel cell power sport battery part # etx14 exact fit for brute. Same size exactly as ctx14-bs- ytx 14-bs You can get exide from auto value parts stores here in Canada.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

*AGM*

The best technology in the battery world are AGM batteries. They been around for since the mid 80's. The difference between Acid Glass Mat and gel or led acid is that AGM batteries are continually able to be charged to 90 percent of there originally capacity over and over again when gel and led acid after the first charge will only charge to around 40% of the original capacity. They are also the safest battery out there right now; gel are safe but become unsafe when they are almost completely discharged and go from a gel to a more liquid state. I still have the original in my quad but probably will go to a gel or AGM and not sure if a AGM battery is needed. 
There used on high out put application like boat trolling batteries and those jazzy power chairs...
I guess the winch and HIDs can put some wear on the battery.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No battery will last if it's really cold and the vehicle is not started.

They go dead and freeze. Gel is better, but taking it out for long sits or use a trickle charger is the best idea (solar ones work good).


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

get a "battery tender".. its a trickle charger you leave pluged in when your not on the bike


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

blue beast said:


> get a "battery tender".. its a trickle charger you leave pluged in when your not on the bike


Yep! I got one (1.5 amp) a few years back at Walmart for $20 have not had a batery problem since.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

You can go with gel but the research I did you can get a high end AGM for $84.
So for less than 20 bucks you'll get a battery that will last longer and will do better in colder temps......
www.batterystuff.com


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

There is no better solution than using a trickle charger on it when it is stored. But if you want to go back with the oem Yuasa battery that comes in them, which last for around 3 yrs, but don't want to pay dealer prices.....The Interstate batteries sold at Sams Warehouse [ Don't know if you have those ] are Yuasa batteries put in Interstate packaging for half the price of the dealer.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got a CTX14-BS for fathers neighbors KVF for $85.00 retail.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

just put up a new post from Yuasa. check it out


----------

